
Unity 2017.2 is now available - stesch
https://blogs.unity3d.com/2017/10/12/unity-2017-2-is-now-available/
======
rurounijones
Big feature: Better support for creating 2d games which is awesome! It is
always annoying to have to deal with "Too many features" (In thie case, the
extra complexity of 3D scenes for 2d games) that you dont need.

------
mlevental
does anyone know a good oss alternative to unity that supports ios and
android? i'm familiar with godot but i don't know how robust it is compared to
unity.

~~~
earenndil
Unreal isn't actually oss but source-available so works well enough. Why not
try godot and see if it's robust enough for you? Another open-source engine
you could look at is urho3d (it still supports 2d games).

~~~
mlevental
what do you mean source available? can i get the source and compile it myself?

~~~
cweagans
Yes, but it's not "open", per se. You get access to the source, but you cannot
distribute it.

~~~
mlevental
how do i get it? isn't the same the case for unity actually?

~~~
earenndil
[https://github.com/epicgames/unrealengine](https://github.com/epicgames/unrealengine).
You have to register your github account with them on their website[1] to get
access to it. This is _not_ the case with unity.

1:
[https://www.unrealengine.com/register](https://www.unrealengine.com/register)

